# Modern vehicles.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems all modern vehicles now have wheel or speed sensors to each wheel. Great for monitoring ABS and other modern tech.
But we had one go bad last December on our 7 year old VW Tiguan that made me cancel our winter trip to Portugal. VW did fix within the hour and €160. But now only six months later another rear speed sensor has 'gone' or failed. This one will be another €170 when they get the parts.

Seems looking on Google it's a pretty common occurrence on many modern cars. Anyone else experiences these sensors failing?






Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Seems all modern vehicles now have wheel or speed sensors to each wheel. Great for monitoring ABS and other modern tech.
> But we had one go bad last December on our 7 year old VW Tiguan that made me cancel our winter trip to Portugal. VW did fix within the hour and €160. But now only six months later another rear speed sensor has 'gone' or failed. This one will be another €170 when they get the parts.
> 
> Seems looking on Google it's a pretty common occurrence on many modern cars. Anyone else experiences these sensors failing?
> ...


Yes Ray, a few years ago my 530 BMW had one fail, the sensor was only about £30 pounds so I got a replacement although I was already thinking about trading up. When I went to fit it was when the trouble started as the bolt that held it in place had already been sheared off. It hasten me to changing the car, trading it in with the new sensor in the boot and the sheared bolt someone else's problem.

A bigger issue I had was when the ABS electronic unit went on another BMW, that relieved me of £900 to get a new one fitted, the local BMW stealer quoted £1600 for the same job.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Terry, we know we are going to pay top Dollar to have the main agent do the work but on a fairly newish (to me) vehicle I feel happier.
Unlike the 18 year old Golf which now needs a cambelt, pulleys, water pump and four suspension joints, I will be sounding out a local garage.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As you say a common problem, tucked away down in the water and salt, the clips go first then the wire flaps about until it breaks. not a difficult job if you have the kit and fitness.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Seems all modern vehicles now have wheel or speed sensors to each wheel. Great for monitoring ABS and other modern tech.
> But we had one go bad last December on our 7 year old VW Tiguan that made me cancel our winter trip to Portugal. VW did fix within the hour and €160. But now only six months later another rear speed sensor has 'gone' or failed. This one will be another €170 when they get the parts.
> 
> Seems looking on Google it's a pretty common occurrence on many modern cars. Anyone else experiences these sensors failing?
> ...


Not keen on the way he lets the caliper hang on its hose instead of supporting it properly. and no explanation of what he does with the card with the window in it


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Shoulda boughta *************. 

Bill


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But up to now I really like the build quality of VW.

Ray.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wasn’t the old Morris Minor a great car to work on, albeit not quite as fast on the road as today’s cars😂

Nidge


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

nidge1 said:


> Wasn't the old Morris Minor a great car to work on, albeit not quite as fast on the road as today's cars😂
> 
> Nidge


Changing the brake master cylinder could be interesting though! If you have done one you will understand !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember sitting on the wing of both a Zephyr Zodiac and Vauxhall Cresta with my feet down beside the engine block changing a head gasket or other maintenance job as it was all so accessible unlike todays engine bays.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Been there done that myself!!

The old Moggie 1000 had the brake master cylinder *under * the floor nestled in the hollow chassis rail. It was held in place by a couple of long bolts that went through the chassis rail to "clamp" it in position. The front suspension torsion bar ran directly alongside the chassis rail and blocked the master cylinder bolts from being extracted to free the master cylinder. The "trick" was to wrap a length of stout rope around said torsion bar and then get a hefty lever, place the lever under the chassis rail and apply enough pressure to pull the torsion bar down *just* enough to remove the bolts! Wise mechanics used pliers to grip the bolts "just in case" because if the lever slipped, or the rope broke the effect on said mechanics pinkies could be pretty serious! The alternative was to remove the torsion bar, and that took another 30 minutes plus another 30 to refit it. That didn't happen very often!

Don't start me on speedo cables on the early minis, they were a total nightmare, absolutely *No* room to work whatsoever. I still have tge scar tissue on my knuckles from doing so many of 'em, bloody things!

It was not uncommon to be able to stand alongside an engine with you feet on the floor to work on it.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

My ******* is a 24 year old Saab 9000. Haven't had any sensor issues. Very worst job ever undertaken was changing a leaky windscreen water bottle, hidden in the wing and requiring a virtual dismantle of everything left and front of the car.
Of course..... with hindsight, ( always in short supply ) I should have removed the wing at the outset.
Now too old and decrepit to tackle motor DIY. Fortunately we have a very good family run Spanish garage near to hand. I try to have an essential spare part for everything !

Car is tatty but running beautifully. Our flying settee..
Bill


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Having always done all his own repairs Chris decided to change the timing belt on our VW Amorok. A four figure sum at the garage (not a main dealer but a VW expert) means he will not try that again!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Bill, 20+ year old cars were so much simpler except that washer bottle.!!! Our Citroen ZX Volcane also had the washer bottle built into the front wing and totally inaccessible. I inadvertently poured some water from a garden watering can which contained a dead mouse. After a couple of days it started to stink and just washing the screen was absolutely diabolical stink. 
I looked at removing the tank but as like your Saab it required the whole wing taking off. So after 30 mins of fast flushing most of the remaining bits of mouse must have been washed away. I'm careful where my top up water comes from now.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is usually a mouse filter on most washer bottle Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not on our 1993 Citroen Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well if you have to drive an antique Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Past tense Kev. Sold 7.5 years ago.

Ray.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Been there done that myself!!
> 
> The old Moggie 1000 had the brake master cylinder *under * the floor nestled in the hollow chassis rail. It was held in place by a couple of long bolts that went through the chassis rail to "clamp" it in position. The front suspension torsion bar ran directly alongside the chassis rail and blocked the master cylinder bolts from being extracted to free the master cylinder. The "trick" was to wrap a length of stout rope around said torsion bar and then get a hefty lever, place the lever under the chassis rail and apply enough pressure to pull the torsion bar down *just* enough to remove the bolts! Wise mechanics used pliers to grip the bolts "just in case" because if the lever slipped, or the rope broke the effect on said mechanics pinkies could be pretty serious! The alternative was to remove the torsion bar, and that took another 30 minutes plus another 30 to refit it. That didn't happen very often!
> 
> ...


Cut my teeth on the early minis. Don't remember the speedo cable but do remember the side facing radiator being a right pig to replace. Once again many scraped 
knuckles and having to abandon trying get the holding bolts back in place. Those were the days😂🤣

Nidge


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We had an old Citroen DS once. Chris loved that car. It had suspension that you could raise or lower and headlights that went round corners! I kid you not. A brilliant design that needs to be brought back. As you turn the steering wheel the headlights would swivel around to illuminate the road round the bend instead of the opposite lane.
We had a ford near us and the local yoofs would gather there in heavy rain and offer to push people out when they conked out. Their jaws would drop as we paused to raise the suspension right up and cruise through the water 

The trouble was getting parts for it in England. The suspension failed, once, when we were in Wales. We tried every garage that we could in Wales then drove to visit my brother in Manchester while revving the engine at every traffic light to keep the suspension up. No joy there. Decided to just try the little old guy in an Essex village near where we lived and voila!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My first sight of a DS was as it screeched to a stop outside the shops we lived above, the driver leapt out and opened the bonnet to see a fountain of brake/suspension fluid spray all over the car. I dread to think what it's paintwork was like later.

They were a bit like Marmite.

My main problem with Minis was the distributor getting wet as it was just behind the rad grille. Most ended up putting a Marigold rubber glove over it and the HT wires out of each finger. Comic image.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They were, Ray. As I say Chris loved it. It was supremely comfortable too.


----------

